# Ohio River Sightings in Marietta



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

2 of Christopher Columbus replica boats came up the river this morning from Parkersburg Wva. Thought they were cool.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Bunce of lazy bums never set the sails. Neat pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

The 2 Columbus replica boats have been docked in Marietta Harbor yesterday and today. Giving tours today. Not sure how long they will be there. Neat. Water was 57 degrees


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

They came to Portsmouth a few years ago. They were really diehards to come all the way across the Atlantic and survive in such small vessels at that point in time


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

We took a tour of them when they were docked at the Black River in Lorain. They must be headed down to New Orleans for the winter.



> They were really diehards to come all the way across the Atlantic and survive in such small vessels at that point in time


The same thing I thought when we were onboard. They are really small to make the Atlantic crossing.


----------

